# VFS refund pending for 4 months



## ITPersonInGreatNeed (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi All,

My VFS refund is pending for 4 months now.
Each time I email them I get reply asking me to resend my documents.

What I must do to fast track it.
Any emails to raise severity of this issue from VFS?


----------

